

Microsoft suggests Gmail users switch to Outlook.com for Exchange ActiveSync fix - Suraj-Sun
http://blogs.office.com/b/microsoft-outlook/archive/2012/12/17/outlook.com-supports-exchange-active-sync-for-the-best-email-experience-across-devices-.aspx

======
tiziano88
"We were very surprised to see Gmail announce last week that they'll soon end
support for Exchange ActiveSync (EAS), unless of course you're willing to pay
Google for your email" sounds better than "Google stopped paying MS royalties
for using the ActiveSync protocol for their free accounts, and we can't be
bothered to support other open standards out there for contacts and calendar
sync".

